# Palm Pilots



## jensenpainting

Is any one using a Palm or Pocket PC to manage their schedule. I'm still doing everything with pen and paper. I'd like to automate my systems and make things easier on myself. So for those that are using one should I make the switch or stick to my day planner and address book?

Jeff


----------



## Rich

I started a question like this over on contractor talk a while back. 90% of people said they are a waste of money, that they don't end up using them.

I opted not to get one. 

So as far as majority opinion goes, stick to the old tried and true :thumbsup:


----------



## Nathan

I think smart phones are starting to take over the market and they do just about everything a pocket pc can. I think within a year we are going to see some really cool phones come put that enable us to do more with our phones.

But I used one for scheduling. My wife would take phone calls throughout the day and enter appointments into Outlook. At night I would dock my pocket pc to charge and it would also get all my to do items and appointments. Then I was ready to go in the morning.

It would be nicer to have this on a phone though. One less item to carry around.


----------



## jensenpainting

Nathan said:


> I think smart phones are starting to take over the market and they do just about everything a pocket pc can. I think within a year we are going to see some really cool phones come put that enable us to do more with our phones.
> 
> But I used one for scheduling. My wife would take phone calls throughout the day and enter appointments into Outlook. At night I would dock my pocket pc to charge and it would also get all my to do items and appointments. Then I was ready to go in the morning.
> 
> It would be nicer to have this on a phone though. One less item to carry around.


 
I considered the phone option, but I still work in the field and am pretty rough on phones. I usually need to replace my phone every year so I thought a Palm Pilot would be a better option, as it can stay in the truck when I'm on site.


----------



## Brushslingers

I have a nextel 530 rugged.... so far it's the strongest phone i've ever abused.... far as the rest, I had a palm pilot once, it got stolen, gonna just get an in truck laptop.


----------



## MAK-Deco

I use a windows mobile phone with a full version of Microsoft Outlook, which I use to manage all my calendar and contact info. If I add something in the field it syncs up when I get home and vice versus if i add something at home automatically sends to the phone. I had a pda before and hated it, being separate from the phone so it always stayed in the truck and I never sync it.

I love the laptop idea tho too. I have thought about that a lot. One thing about a laptop something the thugs can see when they are snooping around for something to steal. But I guess thats what the insurance is for.


----------



## Wolverine

I use a Samsung i-730...

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-i730-Phone-Verizon-Wireless/dp/B000A6TRRG?ie=UTF8&s=wireless&qid=1178629525&sr=1-1

We also use ACT! from Sage Software that syncs to Outlook and Quickbooks...

So, all of my 3000+ contacts, my notes on them, my schedule, their phone numbers... AND... alarms that remind me to call people back when I'm supposed to sync to my phone...

Now, all of that said... I can see why some people say they don't use them. I'd didn't really use mine for at least the first year except to keep customer's phone numbers... There IS a learning curve. BUT, once you get through it there is great benefit!


----------



## MAK-Deco

I agree there is a learning curve. I am into the whole computer thing so it wasn't hard for me to learn it. Hell I remember being online (AOL) in 1992 and paying by the minute to be online - oh how far we have come!


----------



## Brushslingers

MAK-Deco said:


> Hell I remember being online (AOHELL) in 1992 and paying by the minute to be online - oh how far we have come!


Have we?


----------



## MAK-Deco

yeah I wonder sometimes about that... All I know is my internet is faster and thats a good thing!


----------



## phinishes

The trick to using the palm pilots is to get in the habit of using them. You could have a personal secretary, but if you don't use it for its inteded pupose, it's useless. Mine stays in my truck, I carry a small notepad in my pocket during the day. I transfer important info like meetings, to-do list items etc to the palm pilot at the end of the day. Get in the habit of using it and they are priceless.

I actually like the fact it's not hooked to my phone, that way i can talk on the phone as I add info to the palm.

If you download the software you can print from them too. I carry a HP450 printer in my truck, and I have blank proposal, invioce and change order documents on my palm. All I have to do is hold the palm up to the printer and that "pain in the butt customer" has a change order to sign on the spot. I don't need it often, but when i do, Priceless!

You can also use them as MP3 players, for music or my new favorite, audio books. Also keep pics of previous jobs to show customers. There are programs so you can view maps and even get directions. 

Lets see you do all that with a pad of paper.

If you get one, just use it.


----------



## jensenpainting

Wolverine said:


> I use a Samsung i-730...
> 
> 
> We also use ACT! from Sage Software that syncs to Outlook and Quickbooks...
> 
> So, all of my 3000+ contacts, my notes on them, my schedule, their phone numbers... AND... alarms that remind me to call people back when I'm supposed to sync to my phone...


 
I just started using ACT and like the idea of having all that info available to me in the field.


----------



## FHI Decks & Windows

I used a Palm Pilot for years before switching over to a smart phone. My office manager uses one to keep track of the schedules and other task. 

If you buy one learn to use it over the weekend and remove all paper and pens from your life (except one for signing contracts). If you jump in and use it for a couple of week then it will become sort of a lifestyle.


----------



## welovepainting

Seems like smart phone is the way to go. I dont use either now smart phone or pda but I need to asap any suggestions?


----------



## FHI Decks & Windows

I use Cingular's 8125, it has a scheduling program, you can surf the web, e-mail, word & excel, listen to music, take pictures, ............... Think of a smart phone as a mini laptop.


----------



## MAK-Deco

FHI Decks & Windows said:


> I use Cingular's 8125, it has a scheduling program, you can surf the web, e-mail, word & excel, listen to music, take pictures, ............... Think of a smart phone as a mini laptop.



Thats' the one I use also. But have been looking at the blackjack a lot thinner 8125 isn't an easy phone to carry around.


----------



## FHI Decks & Windows

MAK-Deco said:


> Thats' the one I use also. But have been looking at the blackjack a lot thinner 8125 isn't an easy phone to carry around.


Funny you mention that, I was in the Cingular store the other day looking for a new phone. I find that I can do without about 1/2 of the options that the 8125 offers. I want to give up half of the options for half of the size and weight, Cingular does not want to design a phone just for me.

The blackberry's keyboards are exposed and they look a little fragile. I forget what I did not like in the blackjack.


----------



## MAK-Deco

Yeah i have not gone in and looked at the blackjack, I may change services I use my cell for business and get a crappy signal here at my house. Sucks when your talking business and you have to go stand outside to talk. I live in kind of in a valley where a few rivers meet so I am not sure if others are gonna give me a better signal either.


----------



## FHI Decks & Windows

Check around there are products that will boost your signal. I looked into a system when I had Nextel but decided that changing my service was just as easy.


----------



## welovepainting

I bought the motoq today. Its not the $600 phone I wanted but seems works really nice for communication and business operations


----------



## premierpainter

jensenpainting said:


> I just started using ACT and like the idea of having all that info available to me in the field.


Why would anyone need to have 3000 numbers on them in the field? I use a Motorola Q with outlook, web and everything else on it that you can imagine. It is good, but I had to buy the extended battery.


----------



## Wolverine

premierpainter said:


> Why would anyone need to have 3000 numbers on them in the field? I use a Motorola Q with outlook, web and everything else on it that you can imagine. It is good, but I had to buy the extended battery.


Because we have ALOT of customers and suppliers! I don't know who is going to call me on a daily basis. By having contact information in the field, I can see when I last talked to them, what they bought, and how quickly they paid for it! My phone also rings an alarm to remind me to call people back when I promised... or get a quote to someone when I said I would... etc...


----------



## Z paint

i agree with nathan i think the smartphones are really the future and can be a great tool to use


----------



## DeanV

I use a T-Mobile Wing. I probably under utilize it at this point, but I still is great. Runs the full windows mobile. I love being able to check e-mail any where, keeps my task lists organized well. I just wish it would sync with Quickbooks Pro 08. That is the one major thing I wish Quick Books had. Then I could pull up all my estimates, invoices, etc. w/o carrying hard copies with me.

I used to carry a cell phone and dell Axim but feel the dweeb factor is much lower with a single phone/PDA than carrying both items.


----------



## MAK-Deco

DeanV said:


> I use a T-Mobile Wing. I probably under utilize it at this point, but I still is great. Runs the full windows mobile. I love being able to check e-mail any where, keeps my task lists organized well. I just wish it would sync with Quickbooks Pro 08. That is the one major thing I wish Quick Books had. Then I could pull up all my estimates, invoices, etc. w/o carrying hard copies with me.
> 
> I used to carry a cell phone and dell Axim but feel the dweeb factor is much lower with a single phone/PDA than carrying both items.


I use to carry both as well, had a smartphone but window mobile blows(would get the blue screen of death on my phone! deal with at home and phone). went to a blackberry and never looked back.


----------



## DeanV

*crashing*



MAK-Deco said:


> I use to carry both as well, had a smartphone but window mobile blows(would get the blue screen of death on my phone! deal with at home and phone). went to a blackberry and never looked back.


I really have not had any major problems with the PDA freezing, every once in a while I will have to restart it to get WIFI to connect and it did freeze up once (got it in Feb. 08).


----------



## MAK-Deco

DeanV said:


> I really have not had any major problems with the PDA freezing, every once in a while I will have to restart it to get WIFI to connect and it did freeze up once (got it in Feb. 08).


Mine was windows mobile 5 I think, had nothing but problems with it freezing and having to re boot etc... typical windows stuff.


----------

